# a3 bose sound system



## robertohead (Jun 20, 2001)

is the same bose sound system that carries the a3 is the same one as the tt carries??


----------



## wolvie (Jan 4, 2000)

*Re: a3 bose sound system (robertohead)*

Yep.


----------

